# Caught In Excess Of 300mph !!!!



## Robert (Jul 26, 2006)




----------



## Robert (Jul 26, 2006)

Mmmm May be an urban myth - funny nonetheless


----------



## rev (Oct 12, 2007)

Hummm missile locks onto speed camera.....that sounds like a great idea :lol:


----------



## Guest (Jun 3, 2008)

Robert said:


> Mmmm May be an urban myth - funny nonetheless


It sure is, I saw it posted and debunked elsewhere.


----------



## thunderbolt (May 19, 2007)

Maybe an urban myth, but a great story nonetheless. :lol:


----------



## ncon (Sep 14, 2005)

300 mph does sound a bit slow for a Tornado!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## mel (Dec 6, 2006)

Great story - they do laser locks in that area - following my mate in the two works vans, suddenly noticed a red spot on his van just as an RAF chappie whizzed over us on the Duns to Pencaitland road. Gave my mate a call on the two way radio to tell him he'd been "targeted", and he looked back and said same had happened to me from RAF number 2 wingman who then scooshed by. Good fun! :blink:


----------



## michaelh (Oct 1, 2007)

Quite a funny story whether true or not. I bet the motorists travelling on that road were happy.


----------



## michaelh (Oct 1, 2007)

You can picture the coppers face :shocking:


----------

